# Power In The Light



## smoke665 (Aug 10, 2019)

A recent post by fellow member gave me some ideas on a project I had just about given up on. Had to go back in and rework this using a couple of new editing ideas I've been wanting to try. C&C always welcome.



no-image-available-grid.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 10, 2019)

Deja vu!
Do you have one where the focus isn't as soft on the person?


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 10, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Deja vu!
> Do you have one where the focus isn't as soft on the person?



No I intentionally defocused on the person in the light shooting for an ethereal look., as if you were seeing them through a haze. I thought about fading to white around the subject with a vignette because the woods around seems to overbearing.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 10, 2019)

@Dean_Gretsch any better/worse on direction? Personally I like the effect of de-emphasizing the surrounding foliage




Power InThe LIght 2 by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 10, 2019)

I think I like the first better than the last. Maybe a reshoot with vaseline around the outside edges of the lens?


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 10, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I think I like the first better than the last. Maybe a reshoot with vaseline around the outside edges of the lens?



Maybe, but not with vaseline, on my glass  I have an old Pictrol Pictorial Control Soft focus device that works pretty good and no mess to clean up.


----------



## Ysarex (Aug 10, 2019)

I saw Dean's photo as well and you guys know at some point you have to give a nod to this: A Walk To The Paradise Garden

Joe


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 10, 2019)

Wow! I have never seen that one before. What a great photo and back story!



smoke665 said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > I think I like the first better than the last. Maybe a reshoot with vaseline around the outside edges of the lens?
> ...



That's why I like the Lensbaby!


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 11, 2019)

Ysarex said:


> I saw Dean's photo as well and you guys know at some point you have to give a nod to this: A Walk To The Paradise Garden
> 
> Joe



That's it! Thats the vibe I was searching for, three equally balanced strong elements, the dark woods, the children and the light, working together to draw the eye inward on the light. I'll admit I haven't seen this before, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 11, 2019)

This would be better if the subject had a head.  Otherwise, I prefer the second which focuses attention on the subject but maybe a bit lighter handed.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 11, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> This would be better if the subject had a head.  Otherwise, I prefer the second which focuses attention on the subject but maybe a bit lighter handed.



Head is bowed,  reference to the title. I agree in looking at it more, that the outer processing might need to be brought back slightly.


----------



## Original katomi (Aug 11, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I think I like the first better than the last. Maybe a reshoot with vaseline around the outside edges of the lens?


My old school or what.. not seen anyone do that for years


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 11, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> Head is bowed, reference to the title.



That would be more effective/apparent from a side angle.  In this, imo, it doesn’t look like someone who’s head is bowed in that way.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 12, 2019)

I wasn't sure about the person standing that way but yet it's kind of interesting. 

If you feel you need to fill in that darkness with all that fog, that should be telling you something... Think about how you're using space in the image, If you need to fill it in there's probably too much dark space. A little crop might balance the dark and light better.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 12, 2019)

@vintagesnaps this was one of those concept images that just hasn't fleshed out yet. Had several issues when I shot it. The location wasn't the most ideal, and I was rushing the light because the bugs/mosquitoes were horrendous. I need to scout a better location, and shoot it using the knowledge gained from this one.


----------

